
Show HN: Robomotion.io – Automate your manual tasks with visual programming - faikuygur
https://www.robomotion.io
======
faikuygur
Hi HN!

I am Faik from Robomotion (
[https://www.robomotion.io](https://www.robomotion.io) ). Robomotion is a low-
code automation development platform inspired by Node-RED. It is a web-based
and cloud-native Robotic Process Automation (RPA) platform deployed into your
Kubernetes cluster. It is entirely written in Golang.

We help companies to automate their manual tasks. These tasks mostly involve
data-intensive repeated work, dealing with multiple-systems either web or
desktop applications. To do this you install a software robot (agent software)
into your physical or virtual machine. Software robots can automate these
tasks by mimicking the way humans interact with applications through user
interfaces.

We have been working on this project for some time now. We are currently
working on our Cloudbot implementation which will eliminate the need for a
software robot installation. Cloudbots will be created on-demand on your
Kubernetes cluster and deleted when its work is done. The other WIP feature is
our plugin system, which will enable you to develop your own custom nodes. It
is still in experimental phase but we plan to support 5 different programming
languages (Golang, JS, Python, Java and .NET) for custom node creation.

We are very excited to share with you and we'd love to hear your feedback and
thoughts.

Thanks,

\- Faik

